# Girolamo Pagliano



## cerberus314 (Oct 20, 2004)

Thats what is says on this excellent bottle I found today. I found this one while excavating a 9 foot hole for a sewer line...One side says Girolamo and the other says Pagliano. Its a tiny bottle, roughly 4 inches high. The only thing tha strikes me odd is this small dimpled spot around the O in Girolamo...the last O. It also has a small rough edge on the bottle of the bottle right where that same dimple meets the bottom. When I hold the bottle up and look at the bottm one side is flat and the other (the Girolamo) is concave...slightly. The rought edge looks as if something was snapped off it. 

 Any ideas? I search for it on goolg and found plenty of Italian hits...so im assuming its from Italy.


----------



## cerberus314 (Oct 21, 2004)

Ah a little research never hurt anyone...I found out it was made in a "hinge mold"...thats what leaves that rough edge on the base...but I still dont know where its from and what it was for


----------



## cerberus314 (Oct 21, 2004)

Theb bad part about using machines is breaking the glass as you dig...I find dozens of broken pieces almost daily...We arent always the ones who break them though. Just tosday alone I think we unearthed a dozen pieces...and about 5 of them were intact...nothing special though.


----------

